# Light hubs



## slinky182 (Apr 23, 2009)

I need a new pair of hubs to build a set of race wheels. They will be buit onto my Alex XCR pros's. Im happy to spend the money on the wheels, but is it worth going for ones like Extralite or Tune over DT190's?


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

If weight is your #1 priority both brands should help you meet your target. Do keep in mind that the lighter the part the more maintenance needed and are prone to problems. That doesn't mean you will be at the shop every weekend but things can happen. I can tell you from our experience as a Tune distributor that they are a viable/real option...probably better than Extralite. If rock solid, no maintenace wheels is part of your idea then consider the DT.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

all i hear is horror stories about tune hubs. theres guys on hear who have these stories, maybe theyll pop up.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hand/of/Midas said:


> all i hear is horror stories about tune hubs.


+1

Get the DT 190's, the 240's or the 2009 American Classic Disc 130 and Disc 225 hubs. All of them are more reliable than the Tune ones.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I have had good luck with AC hubs. If you can accept that you might have to replace bearings once a year then go for them.So far they have been reliable for me (except for the bearing change which can be done easily and doesn't cost a fortune. I even bought myself some used AC hubs for another wheelset so i really suggest them.

Stay clear of Tune or Extralite if you want something durable. DT is good.

By the way: AC hubs+Alex scandiums+32/32 DT revs weigh 1270g


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> Stay clear of Tune or Extralite if you want something durable. DT is good.


 Could not agree more. Been there, done that...Tune are simply a wast of money.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

See my signature.


----------



## slinky182 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys that has been very helpful. I will look at the AC's as they are a lot cheaper than the DT's.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Make sure you get the last version.

2009 American Classic Disc 130 Front Hub
https://www.amclassic.com/products/hubs/disc130.php
2009 American Classic Disc 225 Rear Hub
https://www.amclassic.com/products/hubs/disc225.php
The new freehub body is equipped with 3 steel faced splines so
the cassette won't damage the aluminum. The older models weren't.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

diging...

what are the main problems with tune hubs? I was planning a wheelset base on Tue King and Tune Kong Superscharf, for the light weight and design but what's going on?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

El problema más habitual es la rueda libre de aluminio que se raja, se rompe o hasta se pulveriza.










El Superscharf además he leído que tiene problemas con el eje con carbono.

La única combinación confiable de Tune es King adelante y Kong versión regular con upgrade a rueda libre de titanio atrás.

En un peso similar, los AC son muchísimo más baratos.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

gracias amigo.

Encontrei o colega Batas com o mesmo problema aqui: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5560438&postcount=11

impressive shattering or bad engineering. I'm glad it has a fix.

The Kong + titanium freewheel, is it available for sale like that? Or is the upgrade too expensive?

American Classic are cheaper, but tune looks to be a more large, robust and probably stiffer than AC hubs, the distance between flanges on the rear AC is also smaller and that can also create a less stiff wheel laterally.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

AC, Ritchey, WTB, Rotaz, A2Z... they're all coming out of the ChinHaur factory in taiwan. The Rotaz and A2Z labeled ones can be gotten off ebay for about $180USD/pair shipped. I laced up some 32H Rotaz onto Alex XD-Lite 650B rims with DT 14/17 Revolution spokes and splinedrive alloy nipples a couple weeks ago. Just ordered another set of the Rotaz in 28H and will likely lace to Sun EQ21 26" rims with the same spokes/nipples. The Rotaz ones were 486g/pair without skewers (which are included and quite nice also) but A2Z has a version which are about 40g lighter for the pair.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> Sun EQ21 26" rims


their wicked narrow making some tires a real pain to get on...


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> American Classic are cheaper, but tune looks to be a more large, robust and probably stiffer than AC hubs, the distance between flanges on the rear AC is also smaller and that can also create a less stiff wheel laterally.


Isn't it supposed to make the spoke tension more even?


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

sergio_pt said:


> gracias amigo.
> 
> Encontrei o colega Batas com o mesmo problema aqui:
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=5560438&postcount=11
> ...


The Kong hub isn't available for sale with the titanium freewheel. It's a 70€ upgrade if I remember correctly.

I believe COLINx86 is right about the reason AC hubs are like this.


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

The Ti freehub is no longer available from Tune...but you could check with Jeremy at Alchemy Bicycle Works as he had a Ti freehub kit for Tune hubs. He may still have a few left. Tune did revised the design, materials and internals of the current hubs.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

AC Disc 130 front hub -> 126g
AC Disc 225 rear hub -> 236g


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

The A2Z hubs are claimed at 119g front and 231g back.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-a2z-Disc-Br...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ad4cc732


----------



## STS (Jun 24, 2004)

but a2z, wtb,...don't have the patented steel plate in the alu cassette
and that is a great improvement


----------



## checky (Jan 13, 2006)

If you go for the normal Kong (not Superscharf) you get a durable and light (223g) hub. I have 3 of them in the meantime, daily use and also races in very muddy conditions (Belgium). 
Before I had a lots of this garbage hubs from Chin Haur with different labels, all of their rear hubs became problems. If you ride a lot and also in wet conditions you by twice when you go for this cheap hubs.

If you need cheap hubs, go for Novatec X-Light. But they are not as light as the other mentioned hubs (f:152g, r:275g)


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

steel plate....whine.... if you didnt insist on using a cassette made up of loose cogs, there'd be no requirement for a steel plate.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> AC, Ritchey, WTB, Rotaz, A2Z... they're all coming out of the ChinHaur factory in taiwan. The Rotaz and A2Z labeled ones can be gotten off ebay for about $180USD/pair shipped. I laced up some 32H Rotaz onto Alex XD-Lite 650B rims with DT 14/17 Revolution spokes and splinedrive alloy nipples a couple weeks ago. Just ordered another set of the Rotaz *in 28H and will likely lace to Sun EQ21 26" rims* with the same spokes/nipples. The Rotaz ones were 486g/pair without skewers (which are included and quite nice also) but A2Z has a version which are about 40g lighter for the pair.


They do a 28h version of the EQ21? Have never seen them for sale. Is it Lambert selling them in Canada?


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

DeeEight said:


> The A2Z hubs are claimed at 119g front and 231g back.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-a2z-Disc-Br...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item27ad4cc732


Wondering why they are under "road bike hubs" category. What is the rear hub spacing? 130 or 135?


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

the ac/wtb freehubs are cheap anyway. id have no problem destroying one every few year.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Norco is the main Sun-Ringle distributor in canada and yes they offer the 28H version. I just ordered a pair today.

I was checking a bunch of the asian disc hubsets and many including Novatech offer both 130 and 135 rear spaced sets, and both shimano and campy compatible freehubs.


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> AC, Ritchey, WTB, Rotaz, A2Z... they're all coming out of the ChinHaur factory in taiwan. The Rotaz and A2Z labeled ones can be gotten off ebay for about $180USD/pair shipped. I laced up some 32H Rotaz onto Alex XD-Lite 650B rims with DT 14/17 Revolution spokes and splinedrive alloy nipples a couple weeks ago. Just ordered another set of the Rotaz in 28H and will likely lace to Sun EQ21 26" rims with the same spokes/nipples. The Rotaz ones were 486g/pair without skewers (which are included and quite nice also) but A2Z has a version which are about 40g lighter for the pair.


486gr? That's a typo, right? Or including QR?
I was keeping an eye out for those rotazzes as well, and was wondering about the quality of those never-seen-but-included titanium QR's.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

sfer1 said:


> Make sure you get the last version.
> 
> 2009 American Classic Disc 130 Front Hub
> https://www.amclassic.com/products/hubs/disc130.php
> ...


That hub technology is interesting I only paid close attention to that now. The pawls do not touch the ratchet, so there is no sound when coasting? I cant find any videos with this hub working.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

two-one said:


> 486gr? That's a typo, right? Or including QR?
> I was keeping an eye out for those rotazzes as well, and was wondering about the quality of those never-seen-but-included titanium QR's.


typo....386g/pair w/o skewers. 136g and 250g.


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

and about the reablilty of Extralite Ultrahubs SPD? I'm a cat 2 XCO rider, and im think about to buy these whells:
http://www.r2-bike.de/webshop/Wheel...T-MTB-Extralite-UltraHubs-SPD-983g::3351.html
is it will work?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

vallinotti said:


> and about the reablilty of Extralite Ultrahubs SPD? I'm a cat 2 XCO rider, and im think about to buy these whells:
> http://www.r2-bike.de/webshop/Wheel...T-MTB-Extralite-UltraHubs-SPD-983g::3351.html
> is it will work?


 Probably no. Many failures reported on tune and extralite hubs. If you go for them make sure the rear hub does not have the old weak system.


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Rear hub always a trouble for me, i has problems with XTR, Am Classic, and at last the prince/princess hubs.


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Anybody know how many grams could be saved from an AM Classic hub upgraded ceramic bearings? In this case hybrid bearings


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

I suppose you wouldn't save much with ceramic hybrid bearings 4-5g or less...
That carbon tube belongs to the prince hub?
What kind of problems did you have with the tune princess hub?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> I suppose you wouldn't save much with ceramic hybrid bearings 4-5g or less...
> That carbon tube belongs to the prince hub?
> What kind of problems did you have with the tune princess hub?


 Prince and Kong Superscharf both use carbon axle.

Very nasty to service them, disassemble, etc. I would stay away. Also the alu freewheel is pure garbage.


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

Batas said:


> Prince and Kong Superscharf both use carbon axle.
> 
> Very nasty to service them, disassemble, etc. I would stay away. Also the alu freewheel is pure garbage.


Which hubs do you use now Batas?
Im thinking about getting the Tune Princess for front has they now have an aluminium axle (probably heavier) and American classic rear.


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

I received another freehub body, ride 3 races and go to off season. Two races in this year, the result:
































Tune will send me again another freehub body


----------



## Dex11 (May 4, 2005)

What tune hub are you using ?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

sergio_pt said:


> Which hubs do you use now Batas?
> Im thinking about getting the Tune Princess for front has they now have an aluminium axle (probably heavier) and American classic rear.


Right now I'm on a set of dt 240. Yes they are everywhere, but are so nice at 50g more than the tune, mainly from the rear hub. And bomb proof. I was also considering a tune front, dt or ck rear, but the weight dif. is on the rear hub, so I went for the dt pair. Now I just have to find the 36 point ratchet...


----------



## sergio_pt (Jan 29, 2007)

vallinotti that looks nasty for such low use. It'll remind me to keep away from tune rear hubs. thanks
That's an option Batas I'll think about it...


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a prince. Soon i will try the extralite ultrahubs


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

vallinotti said:


> It's a prince. Soon i will try the extralite ultrahubs


 Just be sure *NOT* to get this version:


----------



## vallinotti (Apr 14, 2009)

Batas said:
 

> Just be sure *NOT* to get this version:


which's version do you recomend?


----------



## Crossmaxx (Dec 2, 2008)

Is there any reason to stay away from Tune's front hubs? I'm looking at getting a Cannonball SL (Lefty hub), but to me it looks like the failures have occurred at the freehub or the axle. Neither is present on the Cannonball hub.


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

plenty of people run a tune front and something else rear. go for it!


----------



## jmartpr (Jun 16, 2008)

We have build many wheels with Tune hubs and so far the only problems we have seen are on the freehub, and these are more rare now than in the past. We have also used the Cannonball and the feedback from riders so far is very good.


----------



## 1415chris (Mar 21, 2009)

For the front hub you can go for the lightest possible solution, there is nothing to be worry about.
The rear one is a bit different story.
I don't want to be a tune's bad messenger, already posted these pics on this forum, just to schare my experience with their freehubs:




The new one, so far with no problems:

Tune has changed their freehubs to make sure cassettes have maximum freehub's support.
Now it is only one way to mount cassette on the freehub, unlike the previous versions, which may have caused the problems.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

the 2011 Tune Prince Skyline looks really promising - hope to be able to test them myself  ...not sure when they are available though

(pics from light-bikes.de : https://www.light-bikes.de/eng/)


----------



## two-one (Aug 7, 2008)

Yesterday, I got to play with a disassembled Prince Dezibel.... gorgeous construction, and ingenious freehub. Only available in complete wheelsets though. And not sure if it for the likes of me


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

You know, I've never once in all my years riding, racing and wrenching, had to replace a DT freehub mechanism because it failed, including on my own wheels. I can't say that about any other major hum manufacturer. I'm sure it happens, but that's a pretty good record if you ask me. Doesn't hurt that they're light.

Just sayin.


----------



## ASpot13 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm running a Tune Mig/Mag combo. I'm using the Mag 180 on the back with an upgraded titanium freehub from Alchemy Bicycle Works. I've had no freehub problems, definitely worth the upgrade. The complete wheel build is the hubs/32 hole ZTR 355 v-brake rims/DT swiss revo spokes/nips, all totaling 1260g and costing $915. Wheels have been solid so far. I ride xc and not always the nicest lines. I don't jump. I weigh 180lbs + 10-15lb pack. Great, light wheels. I will update when/if I have a freehub failure.


----------



## Erhar (May 11, 2012)

Tune prince/princess seem quite tempting!!


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Tune prince/princess doesn't save much weight over the newer lighter version of Tune King/Kong. I don't think the slight weight savings justify the much greater cost and losing the ability to service them yourself. For the price of the Tune prince/princess hubs you may as well go the whole hog and get Extralite.


----------

